# Car detail exterior price?



## manikm (Feb 17, 2014)

Hi guys Whats a fair price for a paint detail?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

How bad is the paint work :?:


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

manikm said:


> Hi guys Whats a fair price for a paint detail?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


All depends on how much you want to pay.

The more you pay the more time a detailer will spend on a car.

I paid £280 for a stage 1 correction detail but in all honesty I got a great deal as he spent far too much time on my car as it was going to Ultimate Dubs. It should have cost me in the region of £350.

My paintwork was not even that bad but had lots of paint swirls

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## manikm (Feb 17, 2014)

thanks guys, paint has only very minor scratches and stuff.


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

manikm said:


> thanks guys, paint has only very minor scratches and stuff.


That's what I thought until my detailer decided to turn his lights on. Shows up all the little imperfections that we can't see.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## M18NTT (Dec 30, 2011)

Callum-TT said:


> manikm said:
> 
> 
> > thanks guys, paint has only very minor scratches and stuff.
> ...


Ditto that. When I got mine detailed recently I thought it wouldn't need much doing but it's amazing what you can see under a decent light - and how much improvement there is once the swirls are removed.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Price wise, anything fro £250 upwards, depending on paint work, and what sort of finish you require, it would be better for you to get a quote
Where abouts do you live?, I am sure someone on here can recommend a detailer in your area


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Do you have any pictures of it close up in direct sunlight? The sun doesn't lie.

Enchancements from around 250, paint corrections from 350 upwards to give you an idea. But it all depends on what you want to get out of the detail and the hours needed to recify the vehicles paintwork.


----------



## seTT (Mar 23, 2014)

Paid £330 for enhancement and worth every penny. I also believed mine was in great nick - but the "before" pictures tell a different tale:

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.715133615176550.1073741919.337093999647182&type=1

Very pleased with the results.


----------

